# Profibus Probs mit ET200s (IM151-1)



## multixy (28 August 2011)

Hallo
möchte mich seit langem in die S7 reindenken und habe mir ein Projekt ausgedacht. nur leider funktioniert es nicht so mit der Hardware.

es handelt sich um eine CPU317-2 PN/DP und einer IM151-1 Standart.
die IM wird im Profibus nicht erkannt (nicht vorhanden). da ich nur mit Ethernet an die CPU kann kann ich leider keine Diagnose im Profibus machen.

Profibus-Kabel iO
Wiederstände einstellen iO
Adressierung iO

wäre dankbar für jeden guten Vorschlag um diesen Fehler aus zu merzen.


----------



## Wiggi0606 (28 August 2011)

Hallo multixy

Was sagt die Station den genau. Bus oder Sammelfehler ?

Wenn es SF ist, könnte es eine falsche Kartenconfiguration sein. (Bestellnummern checken)

Einmal hatte ich das Problem das der Widerstand der den Rückwandbuss beendet kaputt war. Unschöner Fehler weil ma da erst nicht dran denkt.

Gruß Wiggi


----------



## multixy (28 August 2011)

die "BF" LED ist an
und bei der CPU blinkt die "BF1"

in der Hardware-konfig ist die ET200 nicht vorhanden wenn man per Ethernet online geht.

vermutlich werde ich mir ein PC-MPI-Adapter zulegen um solche fehler genauer zu lokalisieren zu können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2011)

Du musst der CPU mitteilen was an Hardware verbaut ist, also
in der Hardware Konfiguration den Aufbau zusammen klicken und zur
Steuerung übertragen.


----------



## multixy (28 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du musst der CPU mitteilen was an Hardware verbaut ist, also
> in der Hardware Konfiguration den Aufbau zusammen klicken und zur
> Steuerung übertragen.


 
mehr als "speichern & übersetzen" und dann zur CPU schicken kann ich vermutlich nicht oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2011)

Das sollte reichen, hast du das den jetzt gemacht?
Es geht aus deiner Fragestellung nicht hervor, eine 
gute Beschreibung des Problemms und Vorgehensweise,
kann gut zur problemmlössung beitragen.


----------



## Paule (28 August 2011)

multixy schrieb:


> mehr als "speichern & übersetzen" und dann zur CPU schicken kann ich vermutlich nicht oder?


Mach mal beide Stationen (CPU + ET200) kurz spannungslos.


----------



## multixy (28 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen, hast du das den jetzt gemacht?
> Es geht aus deiner Fragestellung nicht hervor, eine
> gute Beschreibung des Problemms und Vorgehensweise,
> kann gut zur problemmlössung beitragen.


 
bekannter hat sich die Konfig angeschaut und für richtig befunden.
ich denke mal das es an dem Buskabel liegt aber habe keine möglichkeit dies zu prüfen.


----------



## Leitmayr (28 August 2011)

*hi*

probier doch mal n neues buskabel(viell. gebrochen) oder einfach noch mal 1-2 cm auf jeder seite abschneiden neu abisoliren neu einlegen...
vielleicht blos ein wackler.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 August 2011)

multixy schrieb:


> bekannter hat sich die Konfig angeschaut und für richtig befunden.
> ich denke mal das es an dem Buskabel liegt aber habe keine möglichkeit dies zu prüfen.



Also gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus das du
die Hardwarekonfig zur Steuerung übertragen
hast, dein Kumpel und du seit zu den schluß
gekommen das irgendetwas an der Verdratung
nicht stimmt. Dazu könnte Mann erst mal eine
Optische Überprüfung durchführen:
- Adern nicht vertauscht
- Adern an der richtigen Seite des Steckers
aufgelegt ( es gibt ein bzw Ausgang )
- Schirm richtig aufgelegt
- es kommt zu keinen Schluss an den Adern,
evtl durch Litze des Schirms. 
- Abschlusswiderstände sind richtig verschaltet. 

wenn alles dieses in Ordnung ist könnte Mann
noch einmal den Durchgang der Adern messen.


----------



## Deltal (29 August 2011)

-Die Adressierung am IM prüfen, vor allem der kleine Switch der halb unter dem Gehäuse sitzt, ist nicht die "1" 

- Endkappe am IM setzen

- Baudrate am DP Master mal testweise auf 500kb setzen

- Grün/Rot am Buskabel vertauscht

- Busstecker defekt


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2011)

multixy schrieb:


> ...
> in der Hardware-konfig ist die ET200 nicht vorhanden wenn man per Ethernet online geht.



Die ET200 must DU dort eintragen und speichern, übersetzen und an die CPU schicken.


----------



## Sinix (30 August 2011)

... vielleicht mal die HW-Konfig und ein Bild von der ET200 hier einstellen


----------



## multixy (30 August 2011)

werd genauere Info´s hier rein stellen wenn ich wieder daheim bin...
bin grad auf montage.....


----------



## multixy (3 September 2011)

nur das ich das wirklich richtig mach:
wo ist bei den dip-schalter für die Adressierung 0 bzw 1?
habe diese info irgendwie nicht gefunden....


----------



## Deltal (3 September 2011)

Der Schalter der in dem "Fenster" im Gehäuse ganz unten ist. Ich meine da war noch ein Schalter der so halb vom "Fenster" verdeckt wird > den nicht anpacken.

Von vorne auf das IM schauen, dann erwischt du schon den richtigen!


----------



## multixy (3 September 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Der Schalter der in dem "Fenster" im Gehäuse ganz unten ist. Ich meine da war noch ein Schalter der so halb vom "Fenster" verdeckt wird > den nicht anpacken.
> 
> Von vorne auf das IM schauen, dann erwischt du schon den richtigen!


 
dort ist eine kleine zeichnung das mit weiß/schwarz
aber was ist dann 0 bzw 1?


----------



## Deltal (3 September 2011)

Hab jetzt kein Modul zur Hand und Google geizt mit Detailfotos.. aber ich meine das über dem "Fenster" ON und OFF steht? (Am Gehäuse, nicht am DIP-Schalter)


----------



## centipede (3 September 2011)

Schalter rechts ist "1"


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2011)

Handbuch - Seite 113 lesen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1144348


----------



## multixy (3 September 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Handbuch - Seite 113 lesen:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1144348


 
die Anleitung ist mal spitze und ich hatte diese nicht gefunden....THX

aber die DIP´s sind richtig eingestellt und immer noch BS-Fehler!

ich muß mir dann wohl einen Adapter besorgen wo ich direkt auf die IM151 über MPI schauen kann....


----------



## SoftMachine (3 September 2011)

hallo !



multixy schrieb:


> ....
> es handelt sich um eine CPU317-2 PN/DP und einer IM151-1 Standart.
> die IM wird im Profibus nicht erkannt (nicht vorhanden). da ich *nur mit Ethernet an die CPU kann kann ich leider keine Diagnose im Profibus* machen.
> ...
> wäre dankbar für jeden guten Vorschlag um diesen Fehler aus zu merzen.


 
Wie sieht´s aus mit Routing ... 



Hier habe ich folgendes gefunden:

Ab STEP 7 V5.4 SP2 werden STEP 7-externe Tools (Device Tools) für die Parametrierung und Diagnose dezentraler Peripheriegeräte über die Aufrufschnittstelle Tool Calling Interface (TCI) in STEP 7 eingebunden.

Dein Fall: 

*SIMATIC Field PG wird nicht am selben Bussystem angeschlossen wie die dezentralen Peripheriegeräte*
Es ist möglich die dezentralen Peripheriegeräte von einem anderen Bussystem aus über die Aufrufschnittstelle TCI zu parametrieren und diagnostizieren.
Hierbei benötigen Sie ein *Datensatzgateway*. Folgende Baugruppen unterstützen die Funktion Datensatz-Routing und können somit als Datensatzgateway eingesetzt werden:

CPU317-2(F) PN/DP6ES7317-2EK14-0AB0
6ES7317-2FK14-0AB0ab V3.1

Hier der Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=treecontent

Hoffe, es hilft weiter ! 

Gruss


----------



## bike (3 September 2011)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass man die Hardwarekonfiguration öffnet und damit  Diagnose gemacht.

Was steht denn in CPU als Fehlercode?


bike


----------

